# Reversing direction



## moondoggy (Feb 9, 2009)

ok sorry all, been doing my best to understnad and follow, but it isnt working.
i saw the diagrams and pics, but still lost.
i got the 4 lane, just want to reverse 2 lanes (1 wall pack)
got this pic of the hook up... power in and to track.....dpdt switch..
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=180651&highlight=reversing
seemed simple. but
is this the switch?
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062531
but it has too many contacts.. i think. 
and then isnt it either on / off?

do i need this switch..
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062537

lastly, i just cut the p.supply cord inthe middle and install switch right?

been reading here for days, this place is great.
in process of creating 4 super inter/ with a functioning volcano, and ho train set, along with a small 2 lane slot loop at the end. 4x14. learning a lot.
just suck at electric stuff..

thanks


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Been there.. Done that!!!*

The picture from the post link is kinda confusing. *DO NOT* run the wires across the switch!!!!! There are 6 posts on the switch. You need all 6 posts. 
The switch you want is the first one listed. It is a double pole double throw (DPDT) with the center position off. Your power pack wires go to the center two prongs, one on each side. Each end's prongs get a wire. Red left, black right on top, and black left, and red right on the bottom.. or visa versa, doesn't matter. The color isn't a major issue except to explain this easier. Twist the red wires together(top left and bottom right) and attach to one wire from the terminal track, and do the same with the black ones(top right and bottom left). When the switch is up, the cars will go one way, and when the switch is down, they'll go the other. Center position is off. Any questions feel free to send me a PM. I'll be happy to help!! Joe:thumbsup:


----------



## moondoggy (Feb 9, 2009)

ah, i get it. that makes sense.
thank you for the direction and explaination... If i understood it you did a damn good job.
i cant wait to get this all done.. my son and i are breaking out in hives we want to race so bad.. but I'm just finishing up styro cutting.
again, you rock. thank you.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

why noy get adaptors for the afx reversible terminal tracks?


----------



## moondoggy (Feb 9, 2009)

slotnewbie69 said:


> why noy get adaptors for the afx reversible terminal tracks?



'cause i have no idea what those are... and not coming up when i search
please, i just got the reverse idea from here yesterday.. never thought about the ability to do so before.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

moondoggy said:


> is this the switch?
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062531
> but it has too many contacts.. i think.
> and then isnt it either on / off?
> ...


Hey, Moondoggy, unless you've got some electrical soldering experience, I'd recommend the second switch
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062537
because it has screw terminals to connect the wires to, instead of lug terminals for soldering.

You might even take a look at one of these:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062538
It's the classic "mad-scientist" knife-switch in hobby-size form. It might be better if you're building tracks on the floor and won't be building a table to mount a "control panel" type switch. Because the wall-wart only puts out around 18V at very low amperage, the exposed terminals won't present a danger of harmful shock, but don't let anything metal fall across them and stay, or you risk burning out the wall-wart.

Remember, when you attach a wire to a screw terminal, precurve the wire-end around the screwdriver shaft, wrap it around the screw in a clockwise direction so tightening the screw won't "unwrap" it, and keep the wire's insulation out from under the screw.

And no need to keep apologizing; we've all been where you are. Nobody is born knowing this stuff.:wave:

-- D


----------



## moondoggy (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks, it is a table set up, but that switch is cool and i may go that route.
i'm planning on 'practice soldering' this weekend. been reading how to's ....see how that goes.
I want to be at least good at it, i got a lot on my mind.
as i said- functioning volcano (without goo of course, just vanilla smoke and some glowing spots)/ HO trains/2nd small 2 lane track and a lot of lights and little motors to do fun stuff... unfortunatly dont all hook up with screws.
coming along good my styro cutting is about done... electric work is soon.

there is just so much 'cool' electronic stuff available- like these mag-reed switches i'm reading about. I dont have a lap counter, and the computer is not an option..... but what could i hook them up to? like maybe in a row down a lane to set off flashes of light, or sounds... ideas welcome.

i am actually an electronic component distributor (ie newark/digikey).. things are soo slow, i have now read all 51 pages here in like 2 days... learned a lot, and i still want to sift through more slot and train info.
thanks again


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

you can buy afx terminal tracks for cheap,along with adaptors to pretty much any track out there.with the afx terminal tracks,you simply reverse the plug in the terminal,thereby changing the direction.its a foolproof design,and it could save you money and time spent scratching your head and ruining perfectly good track.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

A simple way to do this is for tyco g plus an similar, swap the rear axle around. for T jets an the likes, swap the motor magnets around


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Cutting the Gordian Knot*

Actually, the _simple_ solution is just to cut the pair of power wires, separate each end into the two individual wires for an inch or so, strip the wire ends and and then use wire nuts to rejoin each end to the _other_ wire of the pair.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

There is a web site that is mainly 1/24 but is has HO stuff also he even sells the switchs and his how too is very detail and easy to follow I think the name of it is "Slot car corner". He sells premade controller stations and station kits. click on his how too section


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

You beat me to the line Brix., excellent recommendation!! Steve of
"Slot Car Corner" does quality work w/ a high regard for customer satisfaction.
He built 6 custom driver station panels for me. The workmanship is incredible!
Each lane has an independent locking reversing switch, fuses for each side of 
positive/neg., plug in jack for electronic controllers & traditional 3 studs for
alligator clips. He has a large choice of options available as shown on his site.
Now if only my track would arrive so I can play.


----------

